# ماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنية (الأمن الصناعي)



## بو مشاري (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخوكم بو مشاري يريد الحصول على الماجستير في السلامة والصحة المهنية (الأمن الصناعي ) هل توجد جامعات عربية معروفة تمنح الماجستير في هذا التخصص اريد مساعدتكم .


----------



## ahmed_engineer (11 أغسطس 2007)

لا اظن ذلك ولكن كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية ممكن تفيدك 
ياريت تروح لها وتسأل فيها ( انا من خريج هذا القسم ومشروع تخرجى عن تطبيق الأيزو 9001:2000 على مصنع سيراميك وتوجد معيدة تحضر رسالة ماجيستير عن 6 sigma 
وهذا القسم يقبل المسجلين من الدول العربية (ولكن تدفع 15 الف جنيه للجامعة على حد علمى)

ومن رأيى ان تأخذ دورات متخصصة فى المعهد القومى للجودة بالقاهرة وهى شهادة معتمدة سوف تفيدك جدا وهذا موقعها وجدول مواعيد الدورات:
http://www.eos.org.eg(الهيئة المصرية العامة للجودة)


----------



## بو مشاري (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للايضاح


----------



## amgd sabry (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safe4k (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة


----------



## محمد شعبان الشافعى (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahranshtla (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جامعة نايف للعلوم العسكرية فى الأمارات ومعهد التبين للدراسات النوعية فى مصر يعطى دبلومة تعادل الماجستير


----------

